
The future of work looks like becoming a relentless rat race - edward
http://simple-living-in-suffolk.co.uk/2015/12/the-future-of-work-relentless-rat-race-on-earth-to-me/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+SimpleLivingInSuffolk+%28Simple+Living+in+Suffolk%29
======
NotSammyHagar
I don't think FI (financially independent) is the right term to divide the
world. Why not go with rich? Aren't all retired people FI by definition? I
don't think that poor guy down the block will think he should rob grandma,
especially if she's barely making it on US social security. I do agree with
the concept that we'll have decreasing need for humans working, and wages
should trend to drop because of that. We will almost certainly have to move to
a guaranteed living income, as some Scandinavian are flirting with.

The other trend I struggle to understand is that there are sectors of the
economy with persistent labor shortages, but little clear direction. Two
areas: advanced and computer operated manufacturing, welding, and software
engineers. The us has really poor educational opportunities to get people into
the manufacturing jobs we have, and those that look good for the future in hi
tech manu. seem to be the most in demand.

Secondly there is of course the global shortage of programmers. This not for
"basic IT" really, where someone can "just" use packaged software to build an
application - that seems to be only under a small amount of pressure to find
people. I'm thinking that it's the people that write software from scratch,
software engineers. Why isn't everyone who is technical/math/scientific and
needs pursing this? In Seattle there are more than 10,000 open jobs in this
area, all with great money, benefits.

Not everyone is really able to do these two kinds of jobs. But please consider
getting training in one of these areas if you are trying to figure out the
future.

------
hwstar
"How the hell have we come to this ugly pass where earning a living takes up
so much nervous energy and angst, in what is a rich First World country? Now
some of it is due to globalisation and the fact that two thirds of the world
(the Communist countries and what used to be known as the Third World) were
largely outside the capitalist system, and now this has changed the water is
finding its own level. Living standards in the First World will have to fall
until they meet rising living standards elsewhere."

1\. We are going backwards, at some point we will be back to the labour
standards of the 18th and 19th centuries. All of the labour laws we won during
the end of the Great Depression are gradually being taken away.

2\. The author states that FI people will be sitting on the drain plug as the
Non-FI people circle the drain. If history rhymes with the French Revolution,
the FI people may be in danger unless they are well armed, or in control of
the army. As one of my old bosses once said: "I'll take your chest of
Krugerands with my guns"

3\. As the song "We won't be fooled again" by The Who states: "Meet the new
boss, same as the old boss". It is human nature for Psychopaths to rise to the
top. Until this is fixed, nothing will change.

